# Straw...Shortage of not?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Wondering how some of the earlier thoughts about a straw shortage panned out. Where I live there was definitely less straw baled. How about you guys? Lets us know and where you live so we can get a fair idea. Thinking in Central and North Central Indiana we are less than usual from what you have in the past in the counties I bale in. 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## hunt2r (Dec 4, 2008)

Less straw in Southeast Indiana as well.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if yields are down or if acres are down, but I know demand is up in eastern ON.

One guy whom we usually get 300 acres and ~1000 bales from say he's putting everything back on the ground this to avoid soil compaction.

Another guy is into goats now and is keeping all his straw.

Another guy sold his land.

Another guy finds us a pain in the butt (I think because we want the straw dry) so he's now selling all 400 of his acres to a guy that bales for a mushroom farm.

Another guy is baling and storing in his own barn and is going to sell it off as the winter goes by. He lives beside an ethanol plant that uses 5000 tons a year.

Another guy is baling and storing in his own barn and is going to sell it off as the winter goes by. He lives beside an mushroom plant that is paying $93.00/ton (so far).


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very little straw here ever unless it's winter Rye cut before it heads out to seed. You may find some Oat or Barley , but very few people seem to have any, which gets me to thinking, if everybody wants it and nobody has it??????


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Wheat Straw seems to be in short supply here in Northeast Alabama. Too much rain last fall hampered wheat planting. In my experience the market here has tanked over the last 5 years


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Very little Straw in central Missouri. Last fall was so wet, that very little Wheat was planted. If you can find any Straw, at all, it is going for ~$4.00/bale


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Quite a bit of wheat around in my immediate area (Guelph, SW Ontario) majority of which will be baled.
Same old problem is margins being small leaves you only being able to supply local demand. 
I will happily sell bundles of small squares for $3 a bale at the farm but you can't move them very far before you've added at least 50% to that in trucking expenses. At that point guys start to look for alternatives.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see some asking prices of 100-110 a ton for lg sqrs & rds,delivered HERE.A yr ago most of it was bringing 60-70 a ton.

Rained on hay is less than straw HERE.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I baled 50% less straw on the same ground as I did last year. Most guys are just letting it go thru the chopper and back on the soil. They say it's not worth their time or mine to bale. Have not found anyone yet that has any for sale. It's been so dry in Va. that people are trying to get farmers to chop their corn for silage.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

A lot less straw in our area as well. Eastern Iowa


----------

